# "Waiting For Device..." Revolutionary



## Big Daddy (Sep 12, 2011)

Im Hoping someone out thier can Help me. I have a Evo 4G and tried using Revolutionary to S-Off. Unfortunatly I Get stuck on "Waiting for Device..." I made sure phone connects to cpu with charge only and Debugging on, Three Different usb cords, Disabled Firewalls, Downloaded Revolutionary several Times, Used one other cpu, and removed battery and still Nothing all with the same Result of "Waiting for Device..." Im at a dead end. Can anyone help?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you using linux or windows?


----------



## jjshleprock (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you seen this?http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1218386 FAQ #1. Hope this helps.


----------



## Big Daddy (Sep 12, 2011)

Im using Windows. .. Yes Ive reviewed many tutorials but Get stuck on "Waiting For Device..." When I run revolutionary.


----------



## stra0529 (Sep 14, 2011)

need to download and install HTCDriver3.0.0.007.exe, this will fix problem. after driver install plug phone back in. drivers can be downloaded from http://unrevoked.com/rootwiki/doku.php/public/revolutionary


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

We have an article in the wiki which covers this problem as well as all known solutions.


----------



## playya (Aug 13, 2011)

Honestly loading drivers is part of the tutorial and so many people skip that part which makes little sense to me. Not saying thats the OP's issue but I see so many problems posted about rooting and usually or rather always user error. We got to do better in understanding and following the directions of an OP. Now I will say this I did have one machine not recognize the phone drivers no matter what we did so we had to use another machine. About the only error I have seen.

Hey I have helped quite a few OTA with rooting if anyone needs a hand just PM me...

Also I know they say to re-download the drivers and the revolutionary zip file if it fails the first time but I have used the same zip different machines and root without an issue.... Incase any one was wondering.


----------



## Big Daddy (Sep 12, 2011)

Ive downloaded multiple times and still nothing. I also used other cpu and still nothing. I also tried pdanet and mult usb cords and ports. I see were my cpu and phone connect but still cont Getting the waiting for device... I also tried running while on Fastboot thru hboot... but unfortunalty still nothing


----------



## playya (Aug 13, 2011)

Big Daddy said:


> Ive downloaded multiple times and still nothing. I also used other cpu and still nothing. I also tried pdanet and mult usb cords and ports. I see were my cpu and phone connect but still cont Getting the waiting for device... I also tried running while on Fastboot thru hboot... but unfortunalty still nothing


PM me and I will try and help you if you still have not successfully rooted


----------



## buckaroo34me (Nov 16, 2011)

Google simpleroot2. Download it and run it. 3 simple steps and you are rooted and can apply whatever rom you wish.


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

The main issue ran into on this issue is user will download the android SDK, htc sync, and other units root exploit.

There's the issue.

ADB.exe is running multiable processes.

If Adb is running more than 1 time. You will need to right click the task bar and pull up you task manager.

If adb IS running more than once, close all of the adb.exe processes excrpt one.

Once done, revolutionary should continue as normal.

Or kill all adb.exes BEFORE running it.

Hope this helps


----------

